# What was your first car?



## DennisP (Mar 3, 2014)

A response I posted in another thread triggered some memories of my first car. I'll never forget that POS.

My first car was a silver 1984 Chevy Chevette 2 door hatchback. I got it from a dealership near me, but it wasn't even on their lot. It was tucked in the back with a bunch of other junkers likely waiting to be sold for scrap or to some other 16 year old. I needed a new tire and battery but only paid $650 cash for it. I bought it in October of 1992 a month before my 16th birthday. I was so proud of that heap. Not yet 16 and I owned my own car. It had gray interior that had yellowed badly from sun and smoke. The hatch wouldn't stay open on its own, a broom handle fixed that. There was a large hill (big for northern IL) that I had to travel on my way to work. It had so little power in the 4cyl engine that it couldn't maintain the 50MPH going up it. I bragged to everyone that I owned a Vette. I drove it for about a year before the drivers side door hinge rusted out so badly that the door would sag when it opened. That lead to the door busting the latch pin and wouldn't close right. I had to unroll the window, lift the door frame and slam it shut. Sometimes 4 and 5 times. One very cold day I had to stop for gas, got done filling up and went to leave. Unrolled, lifted, and slammed and the window shattered inside the door. Then to top it off the latch pin broke off completely and I couldn't keep the door closed. I had to pull the laces out of my hockey skates and tie it shut to drive home while freezing my butt off. I picked up a black door from the junk yard, fixed the latch pin as best I could and got them to close. Most of the way! Since the pin was ******* engineered I had to keep the door locked and either climb through the window or the passenger door. The most of the way part is true. The door didn't close all of the way leaving a gap between the door frame and the car itself. Paper towels and duct tape "fixed" that. I drove my "Silver Bullet" as my friends had dubbed it for two and a half years. Loved and hated that car.

DennisP


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My first car was a 1956 Chevy Belair 2 door post sedan. 265 CID V-8 (the first of a long line of Chevy Small Blocks), 3 speed w/overdrive, 4.11 rear gears. I put a Hurst floor shift conversion kit in, a high flow glass pack muffler, and a Carter 4 barrel carb.
When I went to Vietnam, I sold it. For $100. As an E-4 that was half a months pay!
A number of years ago, having my "mid life crisis" I wanted to buy another 56 and recapture my youth. The cheapest 2 door I could find was a rolling chassis w/glass, in primer, no interior, no engine or transmission, for $5,000.
So, now my retirement hot rod project is something I already have - 1988 Ford F150.


----------



## DennisP (Mar 3, 2014)

RPD, growing up I had a friend whos dad had a 57, sold it and fixed up a 56. I loved those cars and really enjoyed going cruising with them with their car club in Chicago. Good Times.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Mine was a 1967 Dodge Dart 4-door. No AC. 225 Slant 6 under the hood. Ran like charm.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

1966 Dodge Coronet 440 2 door auto trans with a 318 cu inch V8, it was 8 years old when I got it from GandPa


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

It was a father son project. 1978 chevy Malibu we drug home from the junk yard in 1990ish. It started life a v6 auto but that didn't last. We built a mild 350 and mated it to a Muncie 4speed with 3.73 ptrac. The elcamino is the same car as the Malibu so all the pedals and linkage needed to turn it to a 4 speed car was relatively easy. We redone everything inside and out. It was a great car that I drove countless miles and went through a lot of tires. It was a great learning experience with dad!


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

1965 pontiac tempest, 3 speed colum shift, 2 door, 326ci 2 barrel carb, single exhaust. Wish I had it still. Super clean ride. we all make mistakes in life.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

1965 Rambler Classic. 232 straight 6, 3 speed on the column, AM radio, no carpeting or air. This car was not much 
of a chick magnet, LOL


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

1968 Mercury Cougar 302 with 3 speed on the floor... rebuilt the engine and put headers with glasspacks on it and it was LOUD AS HELL!!! lol
that was back in 1981


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

1973 Ford Maverick. Was a good car until I struck a 1968 Mustang during a blizzard. Really; who parks a '68 Mustang in the street?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> 1973 Ford Maverick. Was a good car until I struck a 1968 Mustang during a blizzard. Really; who parks a '68 Mustang in the street?


One of my neighbors (he's high class, lives out on the paved road) rebuilt two Mavericks. I mean all the way, put them on a rotisserie, the whole bit. He sold one, the one he kept has a 302 V-8 in it.
Mavericks are cool.
My dream ride is a '68 Ford Fairlane with a 390 and three deuces.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

1963 Galaxie 500 XL hardtop. Black over gold, tan faux leather interior, 352 CID with 3 speed auto on the floor.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

1973 Jeep CJ5. It had the AMC 304 in it. What a beast! I miss it.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

.....


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

........


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> One of my neighbors (he's high class, lives out on the paved road) rebuilt two Mavericks. I mean all the way, put them on a rotisserie, the whole bit. He sold one, the one he kept has a 302 V-8 in it.
> Mavericks are cool.
> My dream ride is a '68 Ford Fairlane with a 390 and three deuces.


That would be a sweet ride! I have a sweet spot in my heart for big block Fords. Dad had a 65 fairlane 427 with two fours. Neighbors did not like it so much!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

1970 vw square back. it was the first year vw came out with fuel injection.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

1973 Chevrolet Cheyenne Pickup 350 V8. Got T-Boned and totaled it a few weeks before high school graduation. Had it towed back to the house and it sat in the backyard for two days, I told him I was going to sell it for parts and make some of my money back. On Day 3 Dad was leaving for work and told me to get the wrecked piece of junk out of HIS backyard before he got home that evening. 

I don't think he liked my smart assed answer so he beat me home that afternoon and sold it to a junkyard for $100 bucks. It was mighty nice of him to split it with me and gave me $50.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

1970 Mustang fastback, competition orange with black hood and scoop. Boy did that thing eat tires. Not much for a back seat. Paid $300.

Current car 2002 GT 5spd convertible, bright red black top. Guess I'll never grow up.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I wish I had a cool story and all but...

1989 Nissan Sentra :what:


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

72 Dodge Charger Special Edition bought in 85.

Bought it for $150 bucks off of a widow that I raked leaves for.It was her late husbands toy and she would not drive it.It was garaged for 8 years when I got it.

I was raking leaves for her and needed more bags,so she took me into her garage to get some.As I stood looking around,I asked her what was under the tarp?She started off telling me about her husbands hotrod tales as she lifted up the tarp and slid it back enough for me to get a good look at it.I fell in love at first sight.Forest metallic green with mag slots,flip up lights,blacked out tinted windows and chrome side pipes.

I told her how awesome that I thought it was and she said "wanna buy it?".Of course I didn't know say other than there was no way I could buy this,I only have about $150 to my name (keep in mind I was 15 at the time) and she said "I'll take it.....on one condition-that my father looks at the car,gives his approval and signs for me since I was a minor.

So after getting my dad over there and i'm still gazing in awe as the deal is going down between her and dad,I overheard her say that she kept it because it was her husbands,but she was ready to let it go,had no kids of her own to pass it down to and quite frankly,she just wanted the thing out of her garage.

Naturally a lot of the rubber (tires,belts,hoses,etc.) needed replaced as well as some other maintenance (battery,etc.),but since I also worked at the town's public pool as a lifeguard,I used every paycheck and had it more than road ready,tagged,insured and was the car I took my drivers license test in.

Got rear ended in my senior year at a stop sign by a classmate which totaled it.It was one year away from being classified as a classic and the insurance company would only pay off on the depreciated value.I walked away with $1200.Which did replace the car (because you could buy a decent used car at that price back then) but it sure the hell didn't replace the Charger.

Lawdy,I miss that baby.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

^^^^^^ sharkbait I just teared up a little with that story!


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

LONE WOLF said:


> ^^^^^^ sharkbait I just teared up a little with that story!


LOL...sorry about that,she was just an elderly lady that I did odd jobs for extra cash,it was one of those right time,right place deals that don't come around very often.However,the end of the story still makes me tear up too!haha!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

1964 Corvair Monza


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

74 Dodge step side power wagon. I bought it for 500 with a blown motor and bad tranny. I owned it for 9 years before I sold it. Man I wish I had it still. I had put a half dozen motors in it and seven different short shaft 727 transmission s. 

The last motor that I had in it was a monster. And then we were out four wheeling and I sunk it and sucked water in at high rpm and detonated the motor. I sold it afterwards.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The age of the car belies the age of the poster


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

1950s MG TD


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

65 impala, SS 396, muncie 4-speed, spent $400 on a hi-perf motor re-build in 72. When I moved to Wyoming, told the parents to sell it. Needed 4x4 out there, they sold it for $150?!! Miss that car.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> 65 impala, SS 396, muncie 4-speed, spent $400 on a hi-perf motor re-build in 72. When I moved to Wyoming, told the parents to sell it. Needed 4x4 out there, they sold it for $150?!! Miss that car.


My second car was a 65 Impala. First was a 65 Mustang.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1964 Chev Impala


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

'69 Datsun pickup. Put over 200k miles on it before we got t-boned. Still ran good, traded it in '74 for $50 and a 1851 Colt Navy made in 1864, with original holster. Somebody swiped it a few years later. I miss that old revolver.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

1965 VW bug w/ 40 hp rebuilt motor.

My dad shocked the hell out of me and bought me a car when I was 15, just out of the blue.
We towed it home because it had 4 bald tires and a busted wind shield. The bumpers were inside sticking out the window. He knew the guy that rebuilt the motor and bought it on that reason alone. I spent all spring and summer working on that car, dad was a damn fine mechanic and helped me when I needed it.
In the end I cut the fenders and engine compartment away and made a Baja Bug conversion out of it. Got it painted and put a set of 14" G 60's all the way around.
Went all out "for the day" on a Craig stereo with a set of Jenson Coaxials and a Audiovox 40w booster.

It was a great first car and my dad was a genius. Fixing that old car up taught me everything I would need to know about basic auto mechanics. I turned out to be not such a bad mechanic myself. I will see if I can find a picture of it.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Mine was a 73 F250 camper special with a 390ci.

Filling the tank was like making a mortgage payment.

And, yes! my 390 had a manifold leak just like every 390 i ever knew LOL


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

94 Sundance. Got me ask the ladies


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

1966 Ford Mustang.


----------



## Butler Ford (Mar 5, 2015)

1948 Chevrolet Fleetmaster 2 Door Sedan. 216.5 cu in Straight-six engine and a 3 speed manual transmission.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Butler Ford said:


> 1948 Chevrolet Fleetmaster 2 Door Sedan. 216.5 cu in Straight-six engine and a 3 speed manual transmission.


 Had one of those in 1976


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A beat to hell chevy impala. I was 17 and on my own. But it was mine and accomplished the task for a year or so.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

1962 Dodge Lancer, push button automatic, baby blue. 6 cylinder, but only 4 worked. Topped out at 30 miles per hour and the front bumper hung on by wire. But it was MINE. I paid $50 for it in '78 and only had it until October when it got creamed by a drunk driver. The steering wheel ended up outside the windshield and above the roof. Front driver's door was at the right front fender. I only had a bruised knee, but Poor Lance...


----------



## Sarahwalker (Mar 3, 2015)

I hadn't had the chance to try what my parents said was "my car".
They never let me drive it, even before they sold it.
It was a Kia Picanto.
*Sighs*


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sarah. My Dad was in the damn car business and before I left home you think he baught me a car? Hell no! LOL My 16th birthday he tossed me keys and said my car was in the garage. I ran like a crazy guy to the garage and what was there? A damned little toy model of a Vet. He is still laughing over that. Maybe that's why I left home. Moral of the story? I bought my own damn car. And then moved out. LOL


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

My first vehicle was a 1978 Ford Bronco. I love bronco's, always have. I named her Bettsie, she had a 402 ci and a 4 speed manual transmission. Lets just say i hit an orange tree, after a LONG night of drinking. It was in a grove and i was just fooling around with a few buddys, racing and mud slinging. I shoulda hung on to her tho. Man i miss Bettsie!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

My first car was a '57 Ford two door.got it cheap with a blown up 312.found a good running 390 hp motor and C-6 trans.easy conversion,this started my experiences with the fuzz.next was a 65 catalina with a 421,65 gto with a 400 I built myself.then a 70 lemans with a 400 home built also.after almost losing my license and paying high insurance rates,I went over to pick-up trucks and mellowed out.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

My first (not my favorite) car was a 1958 ford fairlaine 500 convertible. My dad found it for me. Belonged to the mother of one of his friends who was deemed too old and dangerous to drive. My dad got it for $300.00. It was that putrid Turquoise and White 2 tone, with that gold anodized trim.White convertible top. It had a 332" FE 2 barrel motor and automatic. The girls seemed to like it a lot. I didn't. Had it a year (one winter) and decided rag-tops weren't for me. Sold it and got a 55 chevy 2dr. sedan. Built a hot rod out of it over a 2 year period. Loved that car!


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

1937 Plymouth 2 door.......go ahead and laugh.......


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

NavySEAL said:


> 1937 Plymouth 2 door.......go ahead and laugh.......


 Hell no, I wouldn't laugh! I had a 1937 Plymouth coupe & a 1937 Plymouth 2 dr. sedan parts car. I just sold them a few years ago. I still have a 1957 Pontiac 2dr.post and a 1937 Pontiac 5 window coupe, and a bunch of others.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I will decline to mention what my first car was, because some of the places that do "security questions online" ask this and, frankly, I don't want anybody out there who doesn't already know to know.

I will, however, say that my first truck was a 1937 Diamond T. Nobody's ever asked that.


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> Hell no, I wouldn't laugh! I had a 1937 Plymouth coupe & a 1937 Plymouth 2 dr. sedan parts car. I just sold them a few years ago. I still have a 1957 Pontiac 2dr.post and a 1937 Pontiac 5 window coupe, and a bunch of others.


SBE......I grew up in a junk yard......at the time of his death my dad still had over 400 vehicles on wheels of all sorts in his "collection".....I would kill for your 37 Ply coupe......I would kill twice for your Pont 5 window

NS


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

1951 Ford F-1. Origin flathead V-8 with a three speed on the floor. I'd give a lot to have that truck back in my garage now...someday...


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

How about a 1963 Rambler Classic Station Wagon.

What a chick magnet that was! :hopelessness:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

shootbrownelk said:


> ...It was that putrid Turquoise...


Both Son1 and Son 2 had the distinct privilege of calling our 1968 Ford F250 their first car. I heard one of them call it ugly faded green one time and politely corrected them that it was "Caribbean Turquoise" and don't you forget it!

Son 1 and I bought it together ...49% him, 51% me. When he graduated from high school, he sold his share to his younger brother Son 2. When he left home, the '68 stayed with me.

I kept it as a farm truck here at Slippy Lodge. Last summer I had some concrete poured and the concrete man couldn't keep his eyes off it. He showed me pictures of his '67, '69, '70 and '71 Ford Trucks. The '68 filled a hole in his wallet if you get my meaning...I figured any concrete man who was carrying pictures of his late 60's/early 70's Ford Trucks deserved this classic more than me.

View attachment 10286


I think both Sons had a tear in their eye when I told them.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Both Son1 and Son 2 had the distinct privilege of calling our 1968 Ford F250 their first car. I heard one of them call it ugly faded green one time and politely corrected them that it was "Caribbean Turquoise" and don't you forget it!
> 
> Son 1 and I bought it together ...49% him, 51% me. When he graduated from high school, he sold his share to his younger brother Son 2. When he left home, the '68 stayed with me.
> 
> ...


Great story, Slippy.

Another example of what I have always said...............if you want a REAL truck, buy a Ford truck.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The first car I drove a lot was my mothers 67 Pontiac Catalina 440 4 barrel 4 door with primer paint... It had been a dirt track race car for a while...

It would fly

the first car I owned, that i bought with my own money was a Nissan bluebird in Okinawa Japan


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'll second that..great story Slippy!

My daily driver is a 96 Ranger and I love that truck! I take care of it and it takes care of me! I get
a kick out of folks riding with me commenting on the window cranks and lack of this and that....they just don't get it!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

'73 T-bird, 6200 lbs empty and with it's 460 engine got 6 mpg (seriously). After a fairly extreme engine rebuild (did it in my school's shop with shop teacher teaching me how) it averaged 11 mpg but after being modified it loved to tear out transmissions. I went through 4 transmissions in the next 2 years.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> '73 T-bird, 6200 lbs empty and with it's 460 engine got 6 mpg (seriously). After a fairly extreme engine rebuild (did it in my school's shop with shop teacher teaching me how) it averaged 12 mpg but loved to tear out transmissions. I went through 4 transmissions in the next 2 years.


I feel your pain. My 73 Lincoln gets 6mpg. Maybe I should take off the 750dp carb haha


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

My first car was a hot wheels


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Just need to caution people on giving out this info unvetted as it can appear as a banking security question


----------



## jaydendyck1 (Feb 2, 2015)

1984 fiero I bought in 2010 I don't know why I wanted one as I live on a gravel road. That thing was the coolest piece of crap ever.


----------



## DennisP (Mar 3, 2014)

Will2, I see your point. Not the intent of this thread. I'm in construction not banking  just having fun bringing back old memories


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will2 said:


> Just need to caution people on giving out this info unvetted as it can appear as a banking security question


By chance do you now Will?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Another example of what I have always said...............if you want a REAL truck, buy a Ford truck.[/QUOTE]

Great story Slippy!!,had a '70 f-250 myself.got it with a 360,pos motor,and a granny 4 speed.the old Italian guy who had it said "it dont run no more,gimme $200.00" I said OK!.a set of points and some fresh gas and he said "you cant do that,it dont run no more!".I drove it home and that was my first truck.found a 390 later for it after the 360 died.pic below,camping at Pillar point (1/2 moon bay Cal,right around the corner where chasing mavericks was filmed much later).my second truck was a '77 F-350 with a 460,9900 gvw.used to haul anything,here it is with our 12 ft cabover,that truck carried it like nothing was there,at Kalaloch beach camp ground,with our first son,Barney in Wa.state pic below too.

Fords do rule!...


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Gold 1965 Dodge Dart GT. 225 slant-6 with a Holly one barrel carb.

Doc, my son has a '69 Cougar. He treats that thing better than his girlfriend. 
I asked him why and he said, 'cause she doesn't talk back. :21:


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> 1965 VW bug w/ 40 hp rebuilt motor.
> 
> My dad shocked the hell out of me and bought me a car when I was 15, just out of the blue.
> We towed it home because it had 4 bald tires and a busted wind shield. The bumpers were inside sticking out the window. He knew the guy that rebuilt the motor and bought it on that reason alone. I spent all spring and summer working on that car, dad was a damn fine mechanic and helped me when I needed it.
> ...


Found that picture after two days of searching


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My first car was a 1962 Rambler American, with a 90 HP flathead 6 cylinder engine (essentially a tractor engine). I bought it from a distant relative for $150. Three on the tree, completely rusted out, an embarrasing car. I loved it. Drove it all over the northeast US. My first feeling of freedom. Those were the days.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

*Identity theft is real problem!*

*Banks & Life lock asks this security question. This thread should be deleted for everyone's safety. :spank:
IDENTITY THEFT IS REAL PROBLEM!*

Whatever the motive of the OP, providing this information on a public forum is an unnecessary risk for all concerned. :68:


----------

